# Sam



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

This is Sam guarding his beloved Donkeys. Sam is 3 years old and he is GREAT and has been since he came to the farm at 8 weeks old. There are turkeys, ducks, chicken's, cows and calves, and a pony for him to guard. He doesn't guard the cows and calves, cows aren't to fond of a big white dog with their spring babies around right now. But all the other little critters love Sam. I have seen Sam bedded down sleeping actually touching the donkeys and sleeping with his head resting on the pony.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sam looks and sounds magnificent.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Look at that face. All I want to do is hug that dog, not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

That is awesome! What a great group you have!


----------

